# future friendly homes



## ciaran-bart (1 Jan 2012)

does anyone out there know anything about the pre built homes that future friendly homes in carrickmacross provide? looking information about them or maybe someone has bought one and is living in it and could tell me what they are like, thanks


----------



## woods (1 Jan 2012)

I do not know about these but want to suggest that you include the greater cost of insurance when you are doing your figures. We live in a pre built house and when getting insurance you can not tick the "standard build" box and most companies will not quote. We could only get one quote and that is over 1800 a year for a small house.


----------



## ciaran-bart (2 Jan 2012)

thanks for letting me know, didnt think about insurance that way nice to know.


----------



## KOR (25 Jul 2012)

I actually visited the show house last week and have to say i was very impressed with the house it was finished to a very high standard. I was looking for a 1200 sq ft 4 bed house they could do it for 68k+VAT fully finished so will definitely be considering them when my planning comes through. I inquired to the salesman about the possible increase in cost of insurance, he informed me that as the main structure of the houses is timber framed it is treated that as such for insurance purposes. I then contact my current house insurer and they confirmed this.


----------



## lowCO2design (27 Jul 2012)

KOR said:


> I *actually visited* the show house last week and have to say i was very impressed with the house it was finished to a very high standard. I was looking for a 1200 sq ft 4 bed house they could do it for 68k+VAT fully finished so will definitely be considering them when my planning comes through. I inquired to the salesman about the possible increase in cost of insurance, he informed me that as the main structure of the houses is timber framed it is treated that as such for insurance purposes. I then contact my current house insurer and they confirmed this.


Do these sort of quotes mean anything?

you 'actually visited' and decided to post without any figures or details the fantastically 'impressive' 'high standard' sqft costs of 67 a sqft..
(say 50:50 VAT (i know, i know) so 13.5:23=18% X 68g = circa 80g)


what doesn't this include? waste treatment, kitchen, flooring, MVHR, flat site next to there showroom, with services connections already provided 1m from the house...
have you seen their cert of complaince with the 2011 part L regs?
what was the air-tightness result?
and what was the kwh/m2/yr


----------

